# My diagnose- achalasia of the IAS. 28yo male



## grifffin (Apr 30, 2019)

Hi everyone, I invite you to chatroom on discord https://discord.gg/UMbS3mn

I have this problem from 2011, wetness and uncontrolled gass. After bm and having low fodmap diet gas problem lessen but wetness usually are bigger problem cause I have no control over it. Walking, doing sport, stress makes my anus wet and than I know I'll get reactions and awfull comments by random ppl.

My problem started with one constipation, I was working hole days and had no time to get a sht and drink not much water and after few days I wanted do it but I couldnt.

Because of smell I avoid ppl and job as well. As an unemployed hard to get more tests and live real life like normal man. I think about suicide almost every day. All tests I did by myself for cash, doctors in 90% cant help, only my physioterapist was helpful.

Test Ive done:

-rectal manometry

-EMG biofeedback test and therapy

-xray of my lower back

-sibo breath test (methane and hydrogen)

Results:

-achalasia ot the inner sphincter (theyre thighen up most of the time), streched rectum

-too much tension in relax state (it means uncomplete relaxation) and weak strenght, weak reaction time, easily tiredness,

Average strength should be at least 30mV, in relax phase less than 2mV and more flat

-posterior pelvic tilt- it means tighten hamstrings and abs, and loosen glutes, lower back, front thigh muscles

-methane dominant SIBO

Recomended treatment for achalasia is(check pudental nerve first using CT scan) biofeedback and botox injection.

I asked about CT and botox my proctologist but this guy was such an idiot and I got nothing. Ive done biofeedback for about 4months and I am able to relax them but for seconds if I focus on something else or make a few steps my muscles go back to clenching state. Our friend @AK from discord had botox injection and it didnt help. I'll try get my tests done but Its hard me to believe that gonne help me.

Pelvic floor muscles streching are helpfull and belly breathing helps relax muscles too but I cant relax them for longer. I believe doing kegels can help for that wetness and smell but it makes me more constipated and of course more gassy. Thats why if you're in similar situation you shouldnt do kegels if you cant relax them first. Here are nice links about that, all ways to treat overactive pf:

https://www.sydneypelvicclinic.com.au/overactive-pelvic-floor-muscles/

I can relax my pf doing that big belly inhale but only in standing position, when I sit or lie its out of my control.

https://myphysiosa.com.au/how-to-relax-your-pelvic-floor-muscles-to-reduce-pelvic-pain-by-my-physio-sa-physiotherapist-adelaide/

Maybe there is something else that I could see on ct or defecography or maybe I should win this fight having diagnose Ive got already. I still dont know and propably never find out..


----------

